# NORTH-Button wird im Firefox nicht dargestellt, im IE schon



## MichiM (28. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

woran liegt es, dass das Applet im Eclipse wie im IE wie gewünscht läuft, in der Browser-Darstellung der NORTH-Button jedoch nicht angezeigt wird?

Stromkreis.java:

```
import java.applet.*; 
import java.awt.*; 

public class Stromkreis extends Applet 
{ 
  Image MyImage; 

  public void init() 
  { 
	  this.setBounds ( 0, 0, 600, 600 );
	  this.setLayout( new BorderLayout () );
	  
	  MediaTracker MyTracker = new MediaTracker(this); 
	  MyImage = getImage(getCodeBase(), "leitergrafik.gif"); 
	  MyTracker.addImage(MyImage, 0); 
	  try 
	  { 
		  MyTracker.waitForAll(); 
	  } catch (InterruptedException ex)
	  {	
	  }
	  
	  String labeled = new String ( " wechseln" );
	  Button click = new Button(labeled);
	  
	  this.add ( BorderLayout.NORTH, click );
	  this.setVisible ( true );

  } 

  public void paint(Graphics g) 
  { 
	  int x = (getSize().width - MyImage.getWidth(this)) / 2; 
	  int y = (getSize().height - MyImage.getHeight(this)) / 2; 
	  g.drawImage(MyImage, x, y, this); 
  } 
}
```

stromkreis.html:

```
<applet code="Stromkreis.class" width=600 height=600 src="Stromkreis.java"> 
   <param name=text value="Stromkreis">
    <param name=type value=wave>
</applet>
```

Gruß Michi


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jan 2006)

Muss es nicht heißen:

```
this.add (click, BorderLayout.NORTH);
```
 :?:

das

```
setVisible(true)
```
hat in einem Applet keine Funktion.

und das


> src="Stromkreis.java"


ist Quark.

Eine ausführliche Beschreibung des Applet-Tags und seiner Attribute:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/deployment/deployment-guide/applet.html

Opera zeigt trotz allem den Button an. Also gibts das Problem nur im Firefox?
Korrigiere mal deinen Code und gib's dem FF noch mal zur Anzeige.


----------



## MichiM (29. Jan 2006)

Hi, hab alle genannten Punkte geändert, aber immer noch kein Erfolg - nach wie vor wird im Firefox nur die Grafik, nicht jedoch die Buttons dargestellt... Eigentlich ist doch das - zumindest bei so primitiven Sachen, wo noch keine Parameter im Spiel sind - alles Sache der VM und nicht vom Browser. Insofern versteh ich halt erst recht nicht, wie sich da ein best. Browser anders verhalten kann als I(D)E. 

Gruß Michi


----------



## Sky (29. Jan 2006)

guck doch mal, ob eine Exception fliegt

btw:
	
	
	
	





```
try {
  ...
}catch (...)
{   
  // hier steht nix 
}
```
 Das ist Käse! Man sollte doch irendwie die Exception registrieren können!


----------



## Guest (30. Jan 2006)

Hi, das Problem des ganzen war, dass sich eingebundene Klassen stets im Browser-Cache befanden, die nach Änderungen immer erstmal nicht aktualisiert wurden. Das Einbinden in ein JAR schuf Abhilfe. 

Gruß Michi


----------

